# Your Favorite Internet Browser



## Gigs (Jul 8, 2004)

ok, there has been a lot of debate on what is the better internet browser around here... so i think it's fitting that a poll be started to find out which is more popular among everyone here...

you can vote and also post to say why you have voted that way... and if your particular favorite browser is not listed, than by all means mention it anyway...

also, i've made it so that you can, if you want, vote for more than one browser... many of us probably have 2 browsers that we use, so you can vote for both of them if you want... but please try not to vote for more than your favorite 2, otherwise the poll will become uselass...


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

This poll has been done a dozen times before.


----------



## codecfears (Aug 30, 2004)

ahaha firefox wins again. no wonder it's the most popular *user installed* browser


----------



## darkviper (Jul 12, 2003)

yay firfox is winning. what!!! how dare people vote for IE lol


----------



## Gigs (Jul 8, 2004)

bump


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

What makes Mozilla Firefox so good? I've never used anything else but Internet Explorer because it came with my computer.


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

The fact that it isn't as LEAKY a bucket as IE when it comes to security issues as IE...hackers don't target it.

BTW, the prerelease for Firefox 1.0 is out, I downloaded and installed it and LOVE IT!!! Liz


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

southernlady said:


> BTW, the prerelease for Firefox 1.0 is out, I downloaded and installed it and LOVE IT!!! Liz


I've recently upgraded my Firefox from 0.8 to 0.9.3 and really like it.

With the *Windows Update 0.6* and *ieview 0.81* extensions
I don't have a reason to use my IE6 anymore.

"*tabbrowsing*"...what a terrific concept!

Liz, I'll be checking out the v1.0.

*ADD EDIT*
I suspect many of those voting for Internet Explorer have not ventured
into other Browsers like Firefox. I held out for a long time before I
decided to install Firefox. Then I wished I hadn't waited so long.

Telstar


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

I have MSN. Can I still use Firefox? and if I can, would I have to delete Internet Explorer?


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

Yes, you can use Firefox and no, do not delete IE cause unfortunately there are still a few things you have to have it for, Windows Updates are the most annoyingly reason for one. Liz


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks for the info, Liz.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Check out and download Firefox from....*here*

Detailed installation instructions for Firefox....*here*


----------



## HitAnyKey (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm another one that held out for years and years and years and years using IE and not switching to anything else.
Just a month and a half ago I started using Firefox and have no clue why I waited so long. 

My main annoyance so far has been that I can't get my McAfee Security Center's virus scanning to not attempt to run the ActiveX controls and whatnot through IE (which I had changed to Prompt...so it prompt's me to allow it every time I run the virus scan).

Oh, and forgot the one that Yahoo LaunchCast will only work with IE. Which I had paid for the subscription only a week before deciding to switch to Firefox, so I'm stuck using IE for my favorite method of listening to music.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

smeegle said:


> I have MSN. Can I still use Firefox? and if I can, would I have to delete Internet Explorer?





southernlady said:


> Yes, you can use Firefox and no, do not delete IE cause unfortunately there are still a few things you have to have it for, Windows Updates are the most annoyingly reason for one. Liz
> Today 09:57 AM


Yep!
And also, don't worry about your IE Favorites, Passwords, etc.
They will be imported to Firefox automatically.....









 *The Firefox Admiration Society*


----------



## Gigs (Jul 8, 2004)

i can't believe netscape has become THIS unpopular... back in the day it used to be my favorite...


----------



## TOF (Sep 10, 2004)

Firefox all the way. :up:  :up:


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

well following this note - i thought i would load - very impressed - disappointed about the bookmarks - i save loads of bookmarks and like to copy to different pc's - would have liked an easy way to keep IE and firefox and different PC uptodate

but love the tabs


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i rather think your poll may be biased - although i have not voted, i also have not used all the different browsers available


----------



## Ol Sarge (Jul 21, 2002)

THIS latest manure from M$ isn't going to help IEs popularity. http://news.zdnet.com/2100-3513_22-5378366.html


----------



## Gigs (Jul 8, 2004)

etaf said:


> i rather think your poll may be biased - although i have not voted, i also have not used all the different browsers available


it doesn't matter if people haven't used them all... this is more of a popularity poll, to determine which browser is most used... it doesn't necessarily mean it's the best, but it's an indication of what MIGHT be the best... that's all...


----------

